# BBC article on pelvic floor research



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just noticed this story on recent pelvic floor research:

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180717-the-pelvic-floor-is-still-a-mystery-in-anatomy

It appears to be part of some kind of women's health series, so it does mostly focus on females.

The article gives the impression that research is accelerating in this area, so that seems like welcome news.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this, kc.

yes, this is wonderful news that research is finally accelerating in this area. it's about time!


----------

